
A touch of magic: Controlling Kitematic & Docker with a touch display on the RPi - beagile
http://blog.hypriot.com/post/a-touch-of-magic-controlling-kitematic-with-a-touch-display-on-the-raspberry-pi/
======
twiki
Awesome!

